# We lost our Logan this past Friday



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for his loss. He is a beautiful boy, and I hope the wonderful memories you made with him will help ease the pain of his passing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this. He was a beautiful puppy and he was so handsome as an adult. You can see his happiness in his eyes. May your memories of him provide you with a lifetime of comfort after your tears are dried. Godspeed sweet Logan.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Logan was even sweeter in person. A wonderful boy ,who I have had the honor of knowing most of his life through Cyber-space. The world will miss this very special boy. I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. He was such a gorgeous boy... at all ages. Godspeed sweet boy and big hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

I am so very, very, sorry to read about Logan, but so glad you had some quality time with him before he went to the Rainbow Bridge. What a beautiful boy and I love the pictures, especially the ones with the kitty cats!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, Logan.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear that you lost Logan to the evil cancer. I wish I had words that would heal your pain.

Love the picture of him laying on the kitty. I'm sure he gave you many wonderful memories.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

He Was a Beautiful Boy, and Knowing that you have so many caring hearts here, hopefully will share some of your pain. RIP sweet boy. 

We never have them long enough do we?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Logan was a beautiful boy whose eyes held such sweetness. I love the photos - what treasured memories for you to hold until you see him again, and you will. Take care of your hearts. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so ver sorry for your loss of Logan. RIP sweet boy xxoo


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Logan was a gorgeous boy.

RIP Logan.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.

Run softly at the Bridge Logan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Logan
Rest in peace, sweet Logan!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this sad news. Your pictures are wonderful and hopefully the years of wonderful memories make you smile. Rest in peace beautiful Logan.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. I wish I could ease your sorrow, he looks so happy and very special.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Logan was such a beautiful boy! And those are some great pictures. It looks like he lived a long and full life of love and happiness.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy sweet Logan was. Godspeed, precious one.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Logan. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous boy...Run Free Logan


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

What a sweetie! Great photos of him! So sorry you are dealing with this!! Sending strength and prayers your way.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Logan. He was a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you. I believe that he was met by many of our angels that went before him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Logan was so beautiful and you can just tell how sweet he was. I am so very sorry for your loss. Our Selka had bone cancer also and went to the Bridge seven weeks after he was diagnosed. I miss him so. Godspeed dear Logan.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I, too, am so sorry. The puppyhood on photos are beautiful.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Logan. He was one handsome boy. Thoughts and prayers are with you through this difficult time.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. What a beautiful Guy.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet heart you have to be strong…I wish you to be…
You know , as I know, that it happens just like that and that everybody has its time, its date…
Think of him as running down floral meadows, without pain, just happy, happy, happy…
That’s all we can do. And it’s true believe me. They are really happy playing with their brothers and sisters…waiting for us…
But…cry if you have to, and remember the golden moments that you had with him together.
Look at at the biggest shiny star on the dark sky and you will se him, sending to you his best Golden Smile forever. Because you are… his FOREVER MOM. 

Good bless you and your wonderful and handsome boy
 Love 
Tania


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the passing of your beautiful boy Logan. My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time. I hope you will find comfort in the days to come knowing you gave him the most precious gift, that of setting him free of his pain and suffering. 

Godspeed sweet Logan.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful boy in all stages of his life. Very much liked the pics of him playing with the kittens. Sending you strength. Run free Logan.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Logan.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

(((hugs))))


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the photographs of your boy, Logan. What a bundle of joy he looks to have been! Absolutely loved the two photographs of him with the kitty-cats! Made me laugh and smile. I also love his senior photograph -- handsome forever!

I'm sorry for your painful loss ~ yet even in his passing, he is still bringing laughter and smiles to people's hearts! Blessings to you and to your boy and may he run with wild abandon...hopefully there is a kitty-cat for him to nibble on at the bridge!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of Logan. Thoughts are with you and your family. You can tell in his pictures how truly happy he was. RIP Sweet Man.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness I absolutely love the last picture of him on the right, what a sweet face, such a cutie! 
An obvious fondness of cats too hehehe.
Im so sorry for your loss, it must be so hard (((hugs)))


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear about Logan, love his puppy pics, he looks full of character !!

Rest In Peace Logan


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Adding my condolences to you and your family...what a lucky boy he was to have such a good life with you!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome guy, and I love the happiness in his eyes. He clearly had a wonderful life with you and knew that he was loved. And IMO you did right by him at the end. We helped Boswell to the Bridge almost two years ago, but I still feel guilty because I think we waited too long: I was so worried about depriving him of even one good day that he ended up suffering through some bad ones. Logan was very lucky to have you for his family.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

IT really hurts,and sucks losing them, but at the same time we are so gratefull, we had them in our life, sorry for your loss, he was so handsome.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Logan - such a handsome boy, and so sad that he lost his battle with the awful cancer.

I hope your happy memories of times you spent together will help you through this very sad time

Run free again Logan


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. I'm sorry you lost Logan. It's so hard to say goodbye to these angels on Earth. Run free and play hard, Logan.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Logan was beautiful boy, you sure miss him a lot. Thank you for sharing those pictures, such beautiful pup could easily find the way in every ones heart. You were blessed to have him.
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## GTJester (Jun 5, 2011)

It's a devastating loss to lose such a wonderful dog. I'm sorry, and I feel for you.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

What a great looking dog, so sorry for your lost.

Regards Mike


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy - Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Handsome boy, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So many beautiful words of comfort are coming your way. May your beautiful Logan rest in peace and be waiting for you. I truly believe he will, "cause if dogs aren't allowed in Heaven I want to go where they go"! 

All my love Logan, you beautiful boy.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Logan with us. I know the decision you made as out of love for him. I had to make the same decision for my 5 year old boy, Ted E. Bear, this past June. Very, very difficult. Tears still come to my eyes just thinking about it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You so made the right decision or that beautiful, beautiful boy. When our 12 year old irish setter developed bone cancer in leg back in '97, we also made the very same decision..no radical or extremem measures, just give the best time of his life for what time he had left.

And we did. We had him exactly 10 weeks to the day after diagnosis and spent that 10 weeks taking him to the beach every day, letting him eat doggy no-no food. We also let him go before he suffered. And never regretted it.

I know you will miss him, such a darling puppy and beautiful adult.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Logan had a wonderful life with his family, and seems he had a knack for playtime with cats : ) We lost our Mango to cancer one year ago. I wish you comfort during this time


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Logan

Rest in peace, sweet Logan and play with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Those photos were a beautiful way to share him with us.


----------



## Lucy's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Logan! He was gorgeous and you could tell, well loved!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing photos. I can see why your are heartbroken. He will sure be missed. I'm so sorry. I love the picture of him and the cat looking at the camera like "What? W're trying to play here".

Rest in Peace sweet Logan. :smooch:


----------

